# Dragon Goggle Identification



## Louis2018

I have a Dragon Goggle I bought it few years ago but I'm not sure what model it is. I need to buy a replacement lens now. Anybody know what model goggle it is?


----------



## cav0011

Dragon Mace.


----------



## Louis2018

Ok do you know what color the lens is? And does anybody have a link to a website that sells the lenses? The ones I found said that they were 70$


----------



## Tom Leep

*hope this helps*

I have bought from this site in the past - http://store.prolens.com/dragon-mace-replacement-snow-goggle-lenses-p161.aspx
and this has all the dif tints - Dragon Goggle Lens Color / Tint Guide | evo


----------



## Louis2018

Tom Leep said:


> I have bought from this site in the past - http://store.prolens.com/dragon-mace-replacement-snow-goggle-lenses-p161.aspx
> and this has all the dif tints - Dragon Goggle Lens Color / Tint Guide | evo


Thanks so much. I was going to buy brand new oakleys but I found a site with the right lens color.


----------



## alex12

Louis2018 said:


> Thanks so much. I was going to buy brand new oakleys but I found a site with the right lens color.


Where did you find them? I have these goggles too but the previous site posted above are out of the lens I need :dizzy:


----------



## Louis2018

alex12 said:


> Where did you find them? I have these goggles too but the previous site posted above are out of the lens I need :dizzy:


I found them on the dragon australia site but I live in the US so I am trying to cancel my order.


----------

